

OpsDash Self-hosted server and service monitoring - andor
http://www.opsdash.com/

======
i_have_to_speak
From the blog: "Is so lean and mean it can run on a Raspberry Pi. The server
mind you, not just the agent!"

------
bovermyer
Maybe it's the monitoring fatigue I have from trying out so many different
services/systems prior to settling on Riemann+Graphite+VictorOps, but I don't
really see the killer feature of OpsDash that would make me jump to it.

Not to deride the service, of course - it might be a fine product. It just
seems like most of the other (modern) services available, if just a little bit
more consolidated.

------
jlawer
Looks awesome, Signed up for the beta and will give it a go with ~ 80 VMware
VMs and a few bare metals boxes. I have been looking for something similar for
the last year.

I just hope that

1.) it is easily extensible (as there is no way it will have an agent for all
the software we run). Ideally the interface would be language agnostic (i.e.
like nagios where the interface between the server and the checking code is
just STDIN/STDOUT).

2.) The pricing model is reasonable once it goes out of production. We run a
lot of single service VMs to isolate services. With management tools like
Salt, it really makes it easy to mange, and a well tuned linux VM isn't that
hungry on the RAM. It does mean that I can't afford to spend much on "per
node" pricing. Especially the $10 per server per month that seems to be the
norm.

3.) I hope there is a way to push stats into the dashboard from other
processes.

------
dsr_
If it were absolutely perfect in every other way, it would still have to be
priced in a way that I could afford. I have no idea of how much it's going to
be, and I can't put much effort into beta-testing without at least a rough
estimate.

Remember that it has to beat incumbent systems and open-source systems.

~~~
bojo
I completely agree. Estimated price tag might be enough to justify time spent
beta testing it.

------
fasteo
Seems a pretty cool project, but I prefer to have my monitoring service
completely outside of the infrastructure I need to monitor; Who would alert me
if everything goes down ?

~~~
mattbillenstein
Just run it on another cloud...

~~~
fasteo
Another cloud will be part of the "infrastructure I need to monitor", as in
"is this thing running and monitoring my services ?"

~~~
corobo
Have a lightweight monitoring server inside your regular infrastructure
dedicated to monitoring the monitoring service. Have the monitoring service on
the other cloud watch everything else (Including your monitoring monitor)

------
stephen-mw
The site looks good. I feel that the devops world is hungry for a _full_
replacement of graphite/zabbix/reimann, etc, but the pricing hasn't been
appealing enough for the best tools.

Per-host pricing schemes punish large installations and engineers who've
created services that run on small, horizontally scaling instances.

In the end most of us end up with some wacky combination of different
services.

------
cshphrd
I like how they display uptime. Does another service do this?
[http://www.opsdash.com/images/sources.png](http://www.opsdash.com/images/sources.png)

~~~
vacri
With that many servers, they should throw away the big friendly icons and just
serve the labels. It's not like you couldn't recolour the labels to match and
attach your number-of-alerts counter.

------
rdw
Interesting! Does it come with source?

